# Dovecot 2.3 no longer accepts ssl_key_password



## Chris (Jan 7, 2019)

Hit a little problem when I upgraded a system from FreeBSD 10.3 to 11.2. I did not receive any errors in the upgrade. The system is running 4 jails and everything seems to work except in Dovecot 2.3.4  where when using the exact same configuration which worked in 10.3 and the same password protected certificate key. doveconf -n -P shows the correct password.

```
ssl_ca = </usr/local/etc/site.keys/name_com.ca-bundle
ssl_cert = </usr/local/etc/site.keys/name_com.crt
ssl_dh = </usr/local/etc/dovecot/dh.pem
ssl_key = </usr/local/etc/site.keys/name.com.key
ssl_key_password = keypassword
```
The password works with openssl. Changing the password on the key has no effect. Removing the password on the cert with openssl and running dovecot with the new key works.

I installed on another system and I am experiencing the same results. The issue persists whether I install dovecot from ports or pkg. I can't see where the problem is. Has anyone experienced this?


----------

